# Depersonalization Cure?



## real50tyson (Feb 20, 2012)

IM NOT SAYING THIS IS THE CURE, BUT I KNOW THIS IS TRUE, IT HAS CERTAINLY HELPED ME...BEFORE I GET STARTED LET ME TELL YOU ABOUT ME...
Before depersonalization/derealization i was a fun/funny person who loved life and had a purpose in life. I have a great family and great friends.
This all started from a concussion three weeks ago...well a week after my concussion(2 sundays ago).I had a an anxiety attack at a restaurant from post concussion symptoms i calmed down and went home and i was on the internet and i read about opening the third eye(for those of you who dont know what this is google it). i was interested in trying this so i tried some meditations tecniques that supposedly help opening it. so i tried this and i kept reading about opening it when i came across a question on yahoo saying that opening the third eye can be scary because you can see demons, dead people, read minds, predict the future, make shit levitate, and people wont be able to handle this shit and they can go crazy. THATS WHEN IT ALL STARTED...BOOM!!! There i was laying on my bed "im going to go crazy" was the only thought ruminating threw my head. i was fucking scared and at the moment i believed all this shit was true... and that i was going to go crazy and i wasnt going to be normal ever again. i was finally able to fall asleep at 5 fucking a.m. and then i woke up an hour later at 6 fucking am to get ready to go to school(i looked like shit that day by the way) well i was scared that day thinking i was going crazy and i went home after school and slept late again woke up the next day looking worst than ever and convinced i was crazy i felt even more disconnected from people, the world, and everything felt unreal. i went back home googled third eye crap and found out this shit was fake just because you supposedly opened your third eye doesnt mean you are going to see ghost and shit and if you do you would see it with the third eye shit or not...that brought alot of relief but some how i still felt wierd (unreal and i felt disconnected from the world and people around me) i thought i was fucking crazy again and i didnt even fall asleep that fucking night. i stayed up the whole night and i looked fucking horrible when i went to school the next morning (worse than what Sam Cassell and Rossie o'donnells kid would look like if they had one) i still felt fucking wierd and like i had no emotions and there was no point in life. So I googled my symptoms and came to the conclusion that i indeed had depersonalization/derealization and i felt like everything was fake and then felt like my emotions werent real and they havent been real all my life and all life i was acting all my emotions out and they never were real and now that i have depersonalization i basically knew that i had been acting all my life and i was going to have to live like this forever. it didnt matter if there was a cure or not because i was convinced that these feelings and emotions are fake and even if i cured it it wouldnt matter because i knew that what i once felt was fake and that i was acting like what i felt was real and if i cured it, i wouldnt be normal because i would have to keep acting these feelings and emotions. It basicaly felt like "THE SIMS GAME" like my whole life i was a character in the actual game and i actually experienced the emotions and feelings in the game but now that i have depersonalization i am no longer the character...now im the person behind the controller who controls that person in the game that even though in the game the character(me) acts like the emotions are real but behind the control i knew they arent real and werent real. And every day i behind the control have make myself wake up, eat breakfat, go to school, come home, eat dinner,kill some time(dpselfhelp.com) go to sleep, and ive been repeating this cycle for the past week. and through all this ive started questioning the purpose and meaning in life, my religion and at this moment i seriously thought i was going crazy and i was fucking scared and then this made me question if i was actually scared or if i was acting like i was...and if this was how life actually is then why are we the ones that are considered to have condition known as depersonalization when in fact everybody else and the real world werent seeing everything as what i thought was real that everything was fake and all acting. and everyone living life normal were the ones with an illness because they didnt know that in reality we were acting and this was all fake... but everything obviously is real thats the reason why im writing this shit... because deep inside i am scared and if i wasnt scared then i cant act like i aint even if i thought i could and i wouldnt have these thoughts if i werent real they werent real but they obvioulsy are that why im here...well thats my story

THIS is exactly what depersonalization is, which is that we think we have to act out like this for the rest of our life and that why we have depersonalization and we are not ou selves and wont ever be... BASICALLY this is a quote by Mr.Jippy that explains what im trying to say which is by thinking or acting out these emotions "you are still being yourself because you have made the conscious decision to behave in a certain way based on the situation at the time. if you choose to hold somehting back about yourself in the company of certain people you are being yourself in the company of certain people you are being your self because you chose to do so. I choose not to swear in front of my mother because she finds it offensive, but i am still the same person, it is my decision to not swear, not anybody else's. We continuously adjust to our environment"...basically just because we think these thoughts dont mean shit doesnt mean you are going to act on them or have to live by them your thoughts dont make you. your gene's do. your dna does . yeah it is true your genetics got you hear but they can also get you out...

PLZ RESPOND TO THIS IM DYING TO HEAR WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY AND KNOW IM NOT SAYING THIS BECAUSE I THINK I HAVE TO ACT THIS WAY I CONCIOUSLY MADE THE DECISION TO WRITE THIS JUST LIKE YOU HAVE CONCIOUSLY MADE THE DECISION TO READ AND MAYBE RESPOND TO THIS THAT DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU WILL CONSIOUSLY DECIDE!!! OH AND I READ THIS FROM A POST CALLED "REAL PERSON VS ACTING PERSON" I RECOMMEND YOU TO READ THIS...NO MATTER WHAT YOU WILL ALWAYS BE HUMAN AND YOUR HUMAN SELF GOT YOU HERE SO YOUR HUMAN SELF CAN GET YOU OUT WHETER BY INVENTING A PILL OR WITHOUT INVENTING A PILL.[/center]


----------



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

Contraty to the popular belief, Depersonalization can be triggered by meditation. First of all I know this is very hard right now,but try to relax. Wait a week or so BUT DO SOMETHING INTERESTING in that week and just don't obsess over what you have. If you see no difference or if it gets worse,you should visit a psychologist where you can tell him your worries. If you want to remain on this board though, make sure you don't believe in posts full of negativity. There's a purpose people are being so pessimistic sometimes. Solidarity to you and stay cool!







Peace!


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Triggered by meditation and caused by meditation are two dif things remember


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Triggered by meditation and caused by meditation are two dif things remember


----------



## real50tyson (Feb 20, 2012)

Actually no mine was triggered from an anxiety attack due to post concussion symptoms


----------



## real50tyson (Feb 20, 2012)

Idk but every day im feeling better and happier that im actually a live some people die from cancer and other stuff but Im normal so yeah I aint going to let it take over


----------

